# Panl neu laden



## maxes (30. Aug 2003)

Hallo, ist es möglich ein gesamtes panel mit allen darauf befindlichen objekten neu auf tastendruck neu zu laden???

also zb das Panel heißt Rechnung, habe Rechnung.repaint() versucht aber das bewirkt nichts...

LG Markus


----------



## Nobody (30. Aug 2003)

eigentlich steht repaint() für das neuzeichnen des objektes. daher überprüfe mal (zb mit System.out.println) ob das ganze auch aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2003)

hab da noch ein anderes problem.....
wenn ich einer Kombobox alle Items lösche also mit comAuswahl.removeAllItems();
bekomm ich immer eine 

"java.lang.ArryIndexOutOfBoundsException:-1"

obwohl ich mir sicher bin dass da was drinnen steht...


----------



## Nobody (30. Aug 2003)

schreib mal den quelltcode dazu hier rein. das macht die sache einfacher


----------



## watislav (31. Aug 2003)

um neuzeichnen zu lassen versuch mal die Methode invalidate() oder validate() damit sagst du nämlich das die Oberfläche ungültig ist und neugezeichnet werden soll.


----------



## marsias (31. Aug 2003)

Hi!

Guck dir mal die javax.swing.SwingUtilities an.  vielleicht hilft es dir.

mfg


----------



## joschika77 (12. Sep 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe da ein ähnliches Problem.Ich gebe beim Laden eines Panels  einer Tabelle 
ein Array[][] daten und Array[] spaltennamen mit.
Der Inhalt des Arrays daten soll sich im Verlauf des Programms ändern.Wie kann ich die Tabelle neu auf die Oberfläche schreiben?

Gruß Ronn


----------

